# When/where will the next HSR rejection take place?



## GlobalistPotato (Apr 6, 2011)

Is it bad that I'm wondering when the next HSR rejection will take place?

$2.4 Billion from Florida is up for grabs, but I think Texas is too late to make any submissions... as they don't really have a concrete plan yet...

Are there any other places other than California that could reject HSR money?

Me, personally, would want Texas to grab about $100 million would of HSR money so they can

If Texas got a big chunk of the money (like a billion dollars or so), then they could reintroduce DAL-HOU service.

Personally, I think that if there's going to be Dallas-Houston HSR, especially true HSR, then the Texas Legislature would prefer a semi-private to private line. Even so, TxDOT will probably have to pay for a fraction of the construction costs.

But the proposal I see as an immediate solution is to simply purchase a short distance trainset and run it on the Texas Eagle's route between SAS and DAL. That along with some capacity improvements and a new station in Round Rock.

How much would a Horizon or California Car trainset cost?

Heck, TxDOT could rent out one of TRE's locomotives...


----------



## AlanB (Apr 6, 2011)

Since there are no new elections between now and the awarding of this money, and every state that wants a share of the pie had to apply for a share, we won't see any rejections of this money.


----------



## Ozark Southern (Apr 17, 2011)

You sure? Missouri seems to be gearing up for a fight between the Republican-controlled General Assembly and the Democratic Governor Jay Nixon. After the last election, the Assembly and the Governor have been not only geographically but politically on either side of Amtrak.

http://kc.citizen-publications.com/news/missouri/mo-house-budget-committee-rejects-high-speed-rail-vision-1697


----------



## stntylr (Apr 17, 2011)

GlobalistPotato said:


> But the proposal I see as an immediate solution is to simply purchase a short distance trainset and run it on the Texas Eagle's route between SAS and DAL. That along with some capacity improvements and a new station in Round Rock.



Since the TE already stops in Taylor which is about 10 miles from Round Rock I don't think there will be a Round Rock station anytime soon.

Now the city has bought land for a station on Lone Star Rail but that is on the line coming from Georgetown not the one from Taylor the TE uses.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 17, 2011)

*GlobalistPotato:* How exactly would anyone be able to reject money that is already in the process of being defunded and even recalled?


----------



## Anderson (Apr 17, 2011)

I think when the initial thread went up, the recalled funding wasn't tied down yet, and there was some hope that Obama could commit the money before a deal pulled it back.


----------



## afigg (Apr 17, 2011)

daxomni said:


> *GlobalistPotato:* How exactly would anyone be able to reject money that is already in the process of being defunded and even recalled?


The House rescinded $400 million of the unobligated FY10 HSIPR funds that were previously allocated to Florida. The FY11 appropriations bill is done. That leaves $1.6 billion of the stimulus and $400 million of the remaining HSIPR funds for the FRA to re-allocate. Missouri is not likely to get much of the re-allocations and has only gotten about $35 million to date for the River Runner corridor and track work in St. Louis.


----------



## jis (Apr 18, 2011)

afigg said:


> daxomni said:
> 
> 
> > *GlobalistPotato:* How exactly would anyone be able to reject money that is already in the process of being defunded and even recalled?
> ...


Interestingly, I am hearing rumors (just rumors mind you) that the fact that all $800 million of HSIPR was not rescinded has something to do with the NJ Republican delegation in the House making a case for keeping some of it around, much to the displeasure of the more militant wing of the party. interestingly there are at least 3 Tea Party members in the NJ House delegation who have now consistently voted in favor of Amtrak!!! Strange things can happen from time to time!


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 18, 2011)

jis said:


> Interestingly, I am hearing rumors (just rumors mind you) that the fact that all $800 million of HSIPR was not rescinded has something to do with the NJ Republican delegation in the House making a case for keeping some of it around, much to the displeasure of the more militant wing of the party. interestingly there are at least 3 Tea Party members in the NJ House delegation who have now consistently voted in favor of Amtrak!!! Strange things can happen from time to time!


As far as I know, there are no "Tea Party" members in the New Jersey Congressional delegation.

US House Tea Party Caucus


----------



## jis (Apr 18, 2011)

PRR 60 said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly, I am hearing rumors (just rumors mind you) that the fact that all $800 million of HSIPR was not rescinded has something to do with the NJ Republican delegation in the House making a case for keeping some of it around, much to the displeasure of the more militant wing of the party. interestingly there are at least 3 Tea Party members in the NJ House delegation who have now consistently voted in favor of Amtrak!!! Strange things can happen from time to time!
> ...


Not officially. But if you look at where they got funding for their election campaigns, there are three. It is difficult to be officially in the Tea Party and get elected in NJ. You have to do so by some amount of stealth I suppose.  Ironically, the only guy from the NJ delegation that voted against Amtrak is a more classical Republican and not one from the new generation. Fortunately my representative, who is an even more classical Republican (apparently it is a family thing for Rodney, holding the particular seat that he holds) has been voting for Amtrak in general in this session.

I notice that even the upstate New York Tea party folks are not members of the Tea Party Caucus!


----------

